# rt2570 Treiber lassen sich nicht emergen :-/

## BrunoAgani

Hallo, 

Ich wollt mein USB Stick der Marke DWL-G122 von D-Link auf 

Gentoo nutzen, dazu wollte ich die rt2570 Treiber emergen. 

Leider aber, kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> sroot Module # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge net-wireless/rt2570
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

Als das nicht klappte, dachte ich mir installiere ich es manuell und 

schaute nach den Treibern die ich dann letztendlich hier fand: 

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads

Doch beim "make" kommen Millionen Fehler Meldungen :-/

Wie installier ich bloß die Treiber?

----------

## manuels

Moin und willkommen im Forum,

 *BrunoAgani wrote:*   

> * SMP Processors and Kernels are currently not supported
> 
> * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.
> 
> * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
> ...

 

Da stehts doch: setz

```
CONFIG_X86_SMP=n
```

 in deiner /usr/src/linux/.config und bau den Kernel neu.

----------

## BrunoAgani

Hallo manuels, ich habe in der /usr/src/linux/.config "CONFIG_X86_SMP=y"

auf "CONFIG_X86_SMP=n" geändert und mit genkernel --menuconfig --all

den Kernel neu compilieren lassen, nun wollte ich das Paket nochmals

emergen aber dabei kam die gleiche Fehlermeldung. 

Habe ich vll. etwas beim Compilieren falsch gemacht?

----------

## BrunoAgani

Nun ist die Fehlermeldung doch ein wenig anders:

 *Quote:*   

> sroot # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge net-wireless/rt2570 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...
> ...

 

----------

## revilootneg

hey BrunoAgani,

im Grunde gilt für dich auch, was ich hier Finswimmer schon für den rt73usb Treiber erklärt habe.

Kurz: Das Ding wird vom Kernel (mittlerweile) besser unterstützt, als von den net-wireless/rt* Modulen aus dem Portage-Tree.

Kleine Anmerkung noch:

Du schreibst, es geht um einen DWL-G122 von D-Link. Meines Wissens ist der rt2570-Treiber nicht der richtige und du brauchst auch den rt73usb (ich weiß von keiner Revision dieses Modells, dass einen anderen Chipsatz nutzt, kann mich natürlich irren).

----------

